# Will 275/40/18 on 18x9.5 rims work?



## BL3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Will those size tires work on a 2004 gto without fender rolling? Not sure that size tire would work for the front, but what tire could i put on the front to make the 9.5 rim fit? Need to know asap! Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Depends on the offset. You'll probably need a fender roll though. I use 265/35/18 on all four with a 18x9.5 35mm offset. Slight fender roll was all i needed. You'll need offset strut mounts to make a 275 work on the front. I have three brand new sets, pm me if interested in one.


----------



## BL3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Can I put a smaller tire on the 9.5 rim? The wheels im looking at are c6 vette wheels. Not sure of there offset? And i cant get anybody to explain this fender roll thing?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Their offset? Look on the inside. It should be stamped somewhere. If you can't find it measure the distance from the back mounting face to where a straight edge is laid across the back rim.


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

The "correct" size would be 275/35/18 for the rear if you go with a 235/40 or 245/40 up front


----------

